# Anybody use Sling TV?



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

A buddy of mine uses it and loves it. I use windows media center with a ceton infinitv and cablecard along with two 2 channel OTA tuners to record tv shows. Unless cablecards are dropped, I'm not cutting the cord any time soon.


----------



## phDesign (Sep 26, 2017)

Check out the HD HomeRun too for in-home network viewing. I dumped by Ceton internal card and switched and it's a lot easier to manage. Also, switched to JRiver MC from Windows MC which is fine as long as you don't subscribe to any pay-TV, Windows MC is the only one right now that can decode premium channels.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

My parent do and really like it. It's not quite as slick if you have multiple TV's. Or want to be watching on multiple TV's at the same time, I should say. 

They use the Roku Stick and it has been working flawlessly for several months now.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

This blog slightly old with opinions at bottom.

We have direcTV Now combined with an antenna. We have a mid-range internet service. Perfect for us. Allows 2 simultaneous logons. Many 'cable' channels and because we're in NYC, all local networks, YES and HBO. It's a $60 bundle which we got for $35/month 'for life' in initial AT&T promotion. 

Funky at first (not connecting etc), almost useless when Game of Thrones first episode streamed this season (a Spectrum bottleneck). So it's definitely a streaming service. There's a lag changing channels etc. We use a Roku 3 (oldest Roku that can get it/processor issues) and a newish Apple TV.

CBS jumped in late and is now included. 

AT&T is very close to closing purchase of Time Warner and its gem, HBO. Probably why it's included with packages. AT&T also has a highly discounted deal for direcTV Now for new or existing AT&T cell phone subscribers with certain plans. And it is ready to go head to head with Sling (Dish Network). It will be war.

All allow trial terms. Try them.

https://www.dealnews.com/features/D...treaming-Service-Is-Best-for-You/1878170.html

Also, Dish/Sling has tons of spectrum bandwidth that it's just sitting on, getting ready for the war. And if Tmobile or Sprint were suddendy gobbled up?


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

KHouse75 said:


> A buddy of mine uses it and loves it. I use windows media center with a ceton infinitv and cablecard along with two 2 channel OTA tuners to record tv shows. Unless cablecards are dropped, I'm not cutting the cord any time soon.


Also using WMC, ServerWMC & TunerSalad with cable cards (HDHR). TV's are using RaspberryPi's (LibreELEC/Kodi)

I have no OTA service in my area, even added my own cell booster antenna.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Tried in on a free trial and did not care for being forced to watch commercials on some streams. I guess the green skip button on Tivo has spoiled me.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

We have Sling orange mostly for ESPN since I sort of cut the cord.
Playstation Vue is another option to look at. They have several levels and you don't need a playstation to stream. Hulu is doing live streaming now too.


----------



## diymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Holy smokes, not sure what the heck, bunch of old guys making me feel old. Where have i been the last few years?
I have spectrum and I had to call and give them 2 dollars to watch the indians game. Well worth it though, really good game.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

I had orange for ESPN Then because of college football I bought the blue too.

Damn FOX 1 and FOX 2 aren't always the network I need but with these packages I can log in to the correct FOX channel on my laptop. It stops and starts and is kinda laggy but _never _during the commercials.


----------

